# Fallen Angels



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Got my copy of this yesterday. Only a few chapters in and there's already been more action than the entirety of Descent of Angels, and they've already done some parts which aren't "on Caliban".

Things are looking good, more comments to follow once I get further through!

Anyone else got their copies yet?


----------



## Guilliman_40k (May 28, 2009)

No....I thought it came out in July?


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Maybe it's supposed to, but I found a copy in my local shop, so have one.

As I always said with Descent of Angels, it was dull because it just seemed to be a prologue to a longer story, well, Fallen Angels is the continuation of that story, and when you take both books together, it actually makes Descent a good book again (hoorah!)

Lots more action that Descent, links into the greater Heresy, and isn't all based "on Caliban". Plus there's some interesting fights and the story continues.

All I can say now is that I really can't wait for the 3rd book!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

So you bought it from a bookstore or a GW store? Its not officially released until July...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

A lot of independants and waterstones often sell the books early, GW get mighty pissed about it though.
Just go into your local store and say Waterstones down the road are already selling it, the manager will give you a big lecture about why they should'nt be selling it and will then offer to sell you a copy!
Thats how I managed to get the last three books pre release!


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

I just pick up Fallen Angels yesterday that my local GW.

Lot people are telling me to read decent of angel first. But to be honsty I'm more intrested in reading Fallen Angels right away. Also hear Iron Warriors (my favrout army) primarch make a guest show. Guess I'll find out when I read the book :biggrin:

Hope to start reading Fallen Angels tomorrow.

IP


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Every once in a while I can pick up a copy of GW title 3 weeks ahead of release; and it is usually one or two copies of that title on the shelf. Rather than the usual release of 10 to 12 on my bookstores shelf.


----------



## Mabrothrax (May 19, 2009)

Damn it. It really annoys me when they bring (HH) books out ahead of schedule... a couple of times now I've been in my local store and there's one or two on the shelf at random.

I was in town just a couple of days ago and didn't go in to the store - it's not all that local really. i bet there were copies of Fallen angels 'accientally' out to buy.

Bastards. :threaten:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

im nearly upto date, getting into mechanicum atm (not bad for starting the HH in febuary and working full time) cant wait to get into Decent of Angels, the last DA book was a bit of a let down.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Wait.....it isn't out till the 22nd....oh wait.....


----------



## Guilliman_40k (May 28, 2009)

Yeah...im kinda disappointed I usually buy them like right when they come out.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

oh man.... im sorry didn't like the book so much. but i will tell you what i did like
spoilers warning

blah blah blah dont listen if you dont want too

the fallen angels reasons for turning is now clear... finally. 

i was surprised that the lion turned out to be good in this book at least. i wonder if they will make a third one, cause even though the rumors of the the lion being a rogue villan have been swaded at least for the time being, i still wonder if the Great Lion really did underestimate Perturabo's alliegence. He certainly did not underestimate the alliegence of his fallen comrades back on caliban... anyway very interesting. I wonder if like a lot of things he anticipated these change of events.

p.s.
i just wonder if the librarian got possessed at the end. didnt quite get that.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Insane Psychopath said:


> I just pick up Fallen Angels yesterday that my local GW.
> 
> Lot people are telling me to read decent of angel first. But to be honsty I'm more intrested in reading Fallen Angels right away. Also hear Iron Warriors (my favrout army) primarch make a guest show. Guess I'll find out when I read the book :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I wouldnt advise that, if you havnt read Descent of Angels you wont understand half of whats going on!


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

i got it about a week ago and finished it the day after i got it, such a good book. 

i've always thought the Horus Heresy novels to be less of just continuous fight scenes and more plot and secrecy. 

Spoiler warning!

i dont completly understand who "the evil of caliban" was? it said the terran scientists were trying to send the daemon back? Does Luther defect to Chaos or something? it seems like he became a sorcerer in a way with his wards and such.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

he wanted to harness the powers of the warp. The evil of Caliban seems to be a daemon that has been there as a taint of the warp and chaos for a very long time. The terran engineers seem to be cultists, and were trying to revive the daemons of terra specifically that one. I think that they were cultists for Horus, however its kind of funny that in the end it was both sides fighting for the daemon, and that neither side was trying to banish it. What i didn't understand was what zahariel was trying to do... he wasn't trying to banish him so was he just trying to make the daemon fall under the influence of Luther. My question was whether luther was trying to use Zahariel as a host for the daemon.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Waiting to read Fallen Angels until I finish the Grey Knights Omnibus...since it is the last of the Horus Heresy Books until 2010.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A entertaining book I think. 

**Spoiler**

Still not sure why the Lion handed the siege engines over to another primarch, when he was already aware fo several other primarchs going over to Horus. You'd think he would have been more cautious.

As for the Librarian, I can see him being up for interogation from a certain 'chaplain'. It does seem like he had become possesed but its probably up for interpritation.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think he set the book up well for a possible third book and the fall of Caliban, but overall I think the book was dull. The action was very limited and the detail just wasn't there compared to some other novels. I really wish we could see more actions in the Dark Angel novels. However, I will say that he has given us a lot of insight to the main characters and sets the grounds for an excellent finisher.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Just finished Fallen Angels. A good addition to the Heresy Story as it establishes even more intrigue between Brothers. 
Caliban's Fate is sealed...we knew this even before the Heresy Series started! However, now we can see a version why this happened. I did enjoy getting to know Nemiel and his "squad" and of course I am even more intruiged over the roles Luther Cypher and Zahariel have to play yet!
Overall a good read but it seem everything is pointing back to the Isstvan system! I would like to see a return of some earlier characters...but that is for another thread methinks!


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I enjoyed the fleet action above the planet, especially the Unorthodox use of spoiler*... 'Stormbirds' :good:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought this was a great book; Fallen Angels was my favorite book in the HH Series next to Fulgrim.

*** SPOILERS ***

It was interesting how Luther turned against the Imperium; your typical Chaos follower does it out of the pursuit of power for power's sake. Luther (at this point, anyway) wants to protect his home. It's a sobering look at how nobility, honor and duty can all be heroic flaws, and how a man as noble as Luther can go astray.

Also, the book portrays Lion el'Jonson pretty clearly; he doesn't really trust anyone, even the Emperor. It's unfortunate, but understanable if you've also read Angels of Darkness; el'Jonson was shaped by Caliban, and for all intents and purposes learned more about how to be human from the planet itself than actual humans.


----------

